# Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.
> 
> ...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718


*Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??​*
Vorab:
Es geht hier NICHT um C+R (da gibts kein Schonmaß, wenn eh alles zurück kommt) oder um Rechtsdiskussionen (ist eben unterschiedlich geregelt in den Ländern) oder darum, OB ein Schonmaß sinnvoll wäre, und wenn ja, welches!

*Meine Frage bezieht sich schlicht auf eure persönliche, praktische Umsetzung beim Angeln.*

_Nehmt ihr Fische mit ab dem vorgeschriebenen Maß, oder nutzt ihr ein persönliches, über dem gesetzlichen liegendes Schonmaß?_


----------



## FranconianFishing (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hi!

Bei manchen Fischen ja:

Karpfen hat ein Fenster: 40 - 65. 
Barsch ab 25 cm
Schleie ab 35 cm
Hecht bis max. 100 cm
Waller bis max. 110 cm

Den Rest gesetzlich. Rotaugen und Rotfedern werden eingelegt, da sind sogar kleinere besser, wegen der Gräten. 

Petri,

Peter


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Rotaugen und Rotfedern werden eingelegt, da sind sogar kleinere besser, wegen der Gräten.



Siehste, deswegen mein Hinweis auf unterschiedliche Länder/Gewässerregelungen:
Bei uns haben Rotaugen 20 Zentimeter Maß...

Aber sonst mach ichs ähnlich wie Du:
Habe für verschiedene Arten verschiedene Maße, für die einen vorgeschriebene, für andere eigene..


----------



## mefofänger (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

bei mefo 45-50cm und bei dorsch vom boot 50-60 cm vom strand dorsch 45cm.mfg mefofänger


----------



## zokker (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Aal ab 60 und wenn er bissel mager ist hat der auch noch Glück.
Zander und Hecht ab 50, aber nur wenn ich sie am Abend noch verspeisen will. 
Lebendig werden bei mir sowieso keine Fische gemessen. Ausnahmen sind natürlich Kapitale.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,

kommt auch aus das Gewässer an. In unseren Vereinsgewässer habe ich bei den Forellen ein persönliches Schonmaß von 35 cm und bei Hechten von 70 cm, wobei ich auch hier nicht jeden Fisch mitnehme.
In Österreich, wo ich lange Zeit ein wirklich hervorragendes Forellengewässer befischen konnte (bei erlaubter Entnahme eines Fisches am Tag), nahm ich vormittags keinen unter 45 cm mit, lief es dann mal nicht so gut, ging ich bis zum Abend schrittweise auf 35 cm runter.
Auf was anderes fische ich kaum; geht mal beim Hechtfischen ein Zander ran, dann sollte der auch schon 60 cm haben. Die paarmal im Jahr, an denen ich gezielt auf Karpfen für die Pfanne angle ist das Entnahmefenster 40-45 cm.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Tobi92 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Forelle/Saibling/Renke 34cm! alles darunter is zu klein, werd ich nicht von satt.

Zander wenn Bedarf is nehm ich einen ab Schonmaß, also 50cm, mit. Vorausgesetzt er is nicht magersüchtig.  

Barsch ab 25-30cm. Je nachdem wie er im Futter steht. 

Waller von 50-120cm 
Aal von 50-80

Aber da ich in Bayern wohne, wird eh alles abgeknüppelt...NICHT


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

*Wenn* ich mal einen Fisch entnehme, hat der auch mehr an Maß, als gesetzlich gefordert; denn dann soll es sich auch auf dem Teller niederschlagen.


----------



## Vanner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Je nach Fischart unterschiedlich. Bei Entnahme liegt das Maß aber eigentlich immer über dem Mindestmaß.


----------



## Norbi (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Wieviel Teller brauchst Du im Jahr???


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Wieviel Teller brauchst Du im Jahr???



Eher sehr wenige.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich seh das rein pragmatisch:
An nem Hecht mit 50 is nix dran, an nem Zander auch nicht.
Bachforellen mit 28cm sind oft auch noch recht mager und auch Schleien mit 26cm finde ich nicht lohnend für die Küche.
Wenn ich da also mal einen Kandidaten mitnehme dann aber einiges über Maß, wobei sie ab einer gewißen Größe dann aus Respektgründen auch wieder gehen dürfen.

bei Karpfen und Wels hingegen, wo es bei uns hier kaum Nachwuchs(/besatz) probleme gibt kann, falls ich was für die Küche brauche ab Maß mit gehen, Wels mit 70 is eh ideal und Karpfen ab 28cm is auch gut zum halbieren und backen.


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Da fehlt doch etwas in der Aufzählung: situations- bzw. umständebedingtes persönliches Schonmaß. 

Beispiele:
Lange keinen Fisch der Art gefangen: Nach Schonmaß mitgenommen.
Fischart (wieder) häufiger an der Angel: Nur noch weit über Schonmaß entnommen (oder auch gar nicht). 
Fisch durch den Fang grenzwertig verletzt: Nach Schonmaß entnommen.
Haken sitzt vorne im Maul, Fisch unbeschadet: Nicht entnommen (egal wie weit über dem Schonmaß) usw..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

hmmm mit ein paar mehr, die alles ab Schonmaß mitnehmen, hätt ich eigentlich schon gerechnet.

Dass die Mehrzahl individuell nach Art entscheidet, auch...

Relativ viel find ich noch diejeneigen, die grundsätzlich das Maß erhöhen..

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich das weiter entwickelt...

Danke an die ersten "Mitmachenden"...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Purist schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch etwas in der Aufzählung: situations- bzw. umständebedingtes persönliches Schonmaß.
> 
> Beispiele:
> Lange keinen Fisch der Art gefangen: Nach Schonmaß mitgenommen.
> ...


Handhabe ich im Grunde auch so, wie Grubenreiner schreibt ist an den maßigen Räuberchen eigentlich noch nichts dran.
Aber wenn es so zeitweise sehr schlecht läuft und der Hunger drängt (Selbstversorger im Survivalwochenende :q) , kommt auch mal ein gerade übermaßiger 55er Hecht auf den Teller mit. Als Forelle nähme ich ihn ja auch.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,

früher, als ich noch selbst entscheiden durfte, war es immer eine eine Einzelfallentscheidung.

Das hab ich  vom momentanen Bedarf, der Fischart, dem Fischbestand des jeweiliges Gewässers etc. abhängig entschieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmmm mit ein paar mehr, die alles ab Schonmaß mitnehmen, hätt ich eigentlich schon gerechnet.


Thomas, hier werden wohl mehr die "Angelaktivisten" und passionierten Angler schreiben wie schon geschehen, das ist so sicher nicht repräsentativ für alle den Fischfang erfolgreich ausübenden.


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> früher, als ich noch selbst entscheiden durfte, war es immer eine eine Einzelfallentscheidung.
> 
> Das hab ich  vom momentanen Bedarf, der Fischart, dem Fischbestand des jeweiliges Gewässers etc. abhängig entschieden.



Den ersten Satz musst Du mir mal erklären, darfst Du das jetzt nicht mehr, eine eigene Entscheidung zu treffen?

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> bei Karpfen und Wels hingegen, wo es bei uns hier kaum Nachwuchs(/besatz) probleme gibt kann, falls ich was für die Küche brauche ab Maß mit gehen, Wels mit 70 is eh ideal und Karpfen ab 28cm is auch gut zum halbieren und backen.



Hallo,

habt ihr für den Karpfen eine Sondergenehmigung? Meines Wissens liegt das Schonmaß in Bayern bei 35 cm.
Der Wels/Waller hat schon seit etlichen Jahren keines mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hab Antwort 3 gewählt...

Forelle, MM 30cm - nehm ich ab 30 mit (größer sind die im Schnitt hier auch nicht, eher weniger)

Zander, teilweise 35cm MM - nehm ich ab 50 mit

Barsch, kein MM - nehm ich ab etwa 25 mit

Rotauge, kein MM - nehm ich alle mit

usw...


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Purist schrieb:


> Da fehlt doch etwas in der Aufzählung: situations- bzw. umständebedingtes persönliches Schonmaß.
> 
> Beispiele:
> Lange keinen Fisch der Art gefangen: Nach Schonmaß mitgenommen.
> ...


so in etwa handhabe ich das auch, eher situationsabhängig als dogmatisch nach irgendwelchen maßen.
wobei ich persönlich lieber ´nen 15er barsch mitnehmen würde, als ´nen 50er hecht, aber wenn dieser eben verletzt ist, dann kommt er halt mit.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich schönes Beispiel für mein persönliches Schonmaß ist der Karpfen.

gesetzliches Schonmaß: 35 cm
Selbst die Bauern hier im Ort bekommen Karpfen in dieser Größe nur schwer an Gaststätten verkauft, weil nix dran ist.

Ich nehme Karpfen erst ab 50cm mit, weil ich meist filetiere.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

@revilo62



> Den ersten Satz musst Du mir mal erklären, darfst Du das jetzt nicht mehr, eine eigene Entscheidung zu treffen?



In dem Bundesland wo  ich wohne ist das so. Und in meinem Regierungsbezirk erst recht.

Deshalb fahr ich wenn  es irgendwie geht zu Angeln woandershin.


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich habe zu dem Thema mal ne hoffentlich nicht zu doofe Frage.
 Angenommen es beißt ein untermassiger Fisch (unter Schonmaß), hat aber den Köder bis zum Arsch geschluckt und würde eh verenden weil er beim Entfernen zu sehr verletzt würde oder der Haken gar nicht gelöst werden kann.
 Was passiert jetzt wenn ich den waidgerecht töte und dann aber kontrolliert werde ? Bekomme ich dann Ärger oder wird das akzeptiert ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Verschiedenste Regelungen von Bundesland zu Bundesland und von Gewässerbewirtschafter zu Gewässerbewirtschafter


----------



## Revilo62 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Da musst Du mal in Deiner Landesfischereiordnung oder so nachlesen, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, Vorfach am Maul abschneiden und schwimmen lassen, in den meisten Verordnungen ist die Aneignung untermassiger Fische nicht legal und wird im schlimmsten Fall verfolgt.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Das Momentum ist entscheidend. Je nach Lage der Gefriertruhe, Lust auf Putzen des Fisches, der Art. Generell sind die Maße der Fische in ihrer Bedeutung und Festlegung keinerlei Indiz auf ein Nachhaltiges agieren weil ich eben immer auch den Bestand der Fische vor Ort aus Erfahrung im Auge habe.

Ich kann in einem Gewässer pro Jahr nur 3 Schleien fangen, weil sie dort selten sind, deshalb Pro Fisch und Release, einfach weil mir der Sinn fehlt dem Fisch dort unnötig auf die Pelle zu rücken, während Karpfen einfach zu Massiv vorhanden ist. In anderen Gewässern dann wieder anders herum.

Kurz um, ich entscheide das Individuell und fahre damit gut.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,

das hängt von den individuellen Regelungen bei dir am Gewässer ab.

Grundsätzlich steht in dem meisten Gesetzen und Verordnungen, dass "lebensfähige" Fisch unter Maß oder während der Schonzeit zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Tote Fische dürfen i.d.R. in kein Gewässer eingebracht werden.

Ob du dann glaubhaft machen kannst, dass der Fisch nicht "lebensfähig" gewesen wäre.

Ich kenne "Angler", die lassen sich beim "Aalangeln" sehr lange mit dem Anhieb Zeit und fangen dann unerwartet viele "nicht lebensfähige" Zander mit Haken im Schlund.  Davon erhalten zum Glück nun einige keine Erlaubnisscheine mehr.  

Hängt halt immer von den Umständen ab.

Dort wo ich wohne, begeht man übrigens schon eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man überhaupt einen untermaßigen Fisch fängt.

(2) 1Fische dürfen erst gefangen werden, wenn sie die festgesetzten Schonmaße erreicht haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich steht in dem meisten Gesetzen und Verordnungen, dass "lebensfähige" Fisch unter Maß oder während der Schonzeit zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Tote Fische dürfen i.d.R. in kein Gewässer eingebracht werden.


Nicht in den meisten, nur in S-H und Bayern bis jetzt, in S-A ist es drin, aber eingegrenzt dass der Angler zurücksetzen kann, wenn er dazu nen Grund hat.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,

aber würde das Zurücksetzen nicht überlebensfähiger Fische gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen?

Von wegen unnötigem Leid und so?


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Es ist mir zum Glück noch nicht passiert. Außer am Forellenpuff aber da musste ja eh alles mitnehmen.
 Ich meine aber beim Fischereischeinlehrgang gehört und auch gelesen zu haben das solche Fische bei uns (wenn es nicht anders geregelt ist) zu töten sind, danach zerschneiden und vergraben... kann das sein oder täusche ich mich da ???


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Ich habe zu dem Thema mal ne hoffentlich nicht zu doofe Frage.
> Angenommen es beißt ein untermassiger Fisch (unter Schonmaß), hat aber den Köder bis zum Arsch geschluckt und würde eh verenden weil er beim Entfernen zu sehr verletzt würde oder der Haken gar nicht gelöst werden kann.
> Was passiert jetzt wenn ich den waidgerecht töte und dann aber kontrolliert werde ? Bekomme ich dann Ärger oder wird das akzeptiert ?



Ich würde mich wundern, wenn man da keinen Stress bekommt wenn man sich den Fisch dann auch aneignet (falls das gemeint ist). Da könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten das der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Ich kenne das so, das man den Fisch dann auch tot ins Wasser werfen muss oder vergraben etc.


----------



## grubenreiner (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr für den Karpfen eine Sondergenehmigung? Meines Wissens liegt das Schonmaß in Bayern bei 35 cm.
> Der Wels/Waller hat schon seit etlichen Jahren keines mehr.
> ...



Sorry, hast recht. Zahlendreher, war geistig noch bei der Forelle. Wels ist Vereinsinternes Maß, ja.


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich wundern, wenn man da keinen Stress bekommt wenn man sich den Fisch dann auch aneignet (falls das gemeint ist). Da könnte ja jeder kommen und behaupten das der Fisch nicht mehr lebensfähig war. Ich kenne das so, das man den Fisch dann auch tot ins Wasser werfen muss oder vergraben etc.


 
 Sorry, mir ging es nicht ums Aneignen. Mir ging es darum dem Fisch kein unnötiges Leid zuzufügen.
 Zurücksetzen macht doch da keinen Sinn, der geht qualvoll ein.


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

nehme selten einen Fisch mit (außer für die Katze) aber den ich essen will
 der muß dann schon weit über dem Schonmaß sein.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

@Jens

Kann durchaus sein, dass bei euch am Gewässer solche Regeln gelten.

Ähnliches kenne ich von anderen Gewässern auch.

Anderswo darf der Fisch behalten werden und wird auf das Fanglimit angerechnet.  Darf aber bis zum Heimtransport nicht verändert werden, damit der Kontrolleur nachprüfen kannn, ob der Zander wirklich nen Wobbler mit drei Drillingen inhaliert hatte.

Bei uns hier begeht man übrigens schon Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man überhaupt einen untermaßigen Fisch fängt.

(2) 1Fische dürfen erst gefangen werden, wenn sie die festgesetzten Schonmaße erreicht haben.


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Angenommen es beißt ein untermassiger Fisch (unter Schonmaß), hat aber den Köder bis zum Arsch geschluckt und würde eh verenden weil er beim Entfernen zu sehr verletzt würde oder der Haken gar nicht gelöst werden kann.



Solche Haken werden abgeschnitten und nicht gelöst. Wurde auch schon durch die Wissenschaft untersucht, die Überlebensrate der Fische ist deutlich höher, wenn man sich als Angler die "Opertation Hakenlösen" verkneift. 

Mir ging es in meiner Bemerkung eher um derartige Fälle beim Spinnangeln, da kommt man eigentlich immer an die Haken/Drillinge. Die Frage ist da aber desöfteren, ob der Schaden im Drill nicht zu heftig war. Beispiel: Hecht gedrillt und der Haken saß in den Kiemen. Hechte können das überleben, selbst wenn ein Kiemenbogen einseitig abreißt- beim Blutbad am Land zücke ich trotzdem lieber das Messer.


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> @Jens
> 
> Bei uns hier begeht man übrigens schon Ordnungswidrigkeit, wenn man überhaupt einen untermaßigen Fisch fängt.
> 
> (2) 1Fische dürfen erst gefangen werden, wenn sie die festgesetzten Schonmaße erreicht haben.



Wie soll denn sowas unterbunden werden #c
Nur mit schwerem Geschirr angeln oder wie ?
Ich denke eher das hier falsch formuliert wurde, oder ?
Das gefangen ist vermutlich anders gemeint.

Aber im Grunde ist es für mich geklärt. Sollte es mal passieren, wird er ordnungsgemäß und schnell beerdigt.
Tot zurücksetzen macht für mich wenig Sinn.

 Natürlich vorher erkundigen was erlaubt ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber würde das Zurücksetzen nicht überlebensfähiger Fische gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen?
> 
> Von wegen unnötigem Leid und so?




Hallo, 

das ist richtig. Darum kannst Du ja einen untermaßigen, nicht lebensfähigen Fisch auch entnehmen, genau genommen muß man das sogar.
In § 11 AVIFiG steht ja, daß der überlebensfähige Fisch zurückgesetzt werden muß. Der Umkehrschluß ist, daß eben der nicht überlebensfähige Fisch zu entnehmen ist.
Ich weiß, daß das in vielen Gewässer- und Angelordnungen von Vereinen oder Kartenausgebern anders drin steht. Aber wenn es zum Treffen kommt sticht der Ober den Unter oder eben in diesem Fall: es gilt natürlich die AVFiG und nicht das was sich irgendwer zusammengedacht hat.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS: gilt für Bayern, wie es woanders aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## SFVNOR (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Moin Moin,

Bei mir als Salzwasserangler bekommt kein Dorsch unter 
50 cm und über 80 cm einen Schlag in das Genick. 
Plattfische unter 30 cm gehen auch zurück und da ich mit Circle Hooks fische sind die Platten fast nie wirklich verletzt.

Gruß und Petri,

Stefan


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Purist schrieb:


> Solche Haken werden abgeschnitten und nicht gelöst. Wurde auch schon durch die Wissenschaft untersucht, die Überlebensrate der Fische ist deutlich höher, wenn man sich als Angler die "Opertation Hakenlösen" verkneift.



 Keine Frage, das sehe ich auch so.
 Ich habe das nicht auf Drillinge bezogen sondern eher auf Einfachhaken die manchmal auch sehr tief geschluckt werden. Bevor ich da operiere wird ganz klar abgeschnitten.
 Kann sein das ich das falsch sehe, aber hat der Fisch dann tatsächlich noch eine Überlebenschance ? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Damit wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=249718
> 
> 
> *Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??​*
> ...


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich das falsch sehe, aber hat der Fisch dann tatsächlich noch eine Überlebenschance ? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen.



Doch hat er und die sind sogar ziemlich hoch. Natürlich: Je größer der Fisch, desto besser wird er damit umgehen können. In stark beangelten Gewässern war es zumindest früher nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man auch mal einen Kapitalen fing, der einen oder mehrere (abgerissene) Vorfächer samt Haken im Schlund hatte.   

Mir selber ist das nur einmal mit einem Aal passiert. Ein Schnürsenkel, den ich nach drei Jahren (an der gleichen Stelle) erneut fing: Der hatte noch den ersten abgeschnittenen Haken (Goldhaken, sowas benutze ich heute nicht mehr..) in den Innereien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

ist hier nicht das Thema, siehe oben..

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.

Zum anderen könnt ihr gerne ein eigenes Thema aufmachen
Danke.


----------



## Jens_74 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Purist schrieb:


> Doch hat er und die sind sogar ziemlich hoch. Natürlich: Je größer der Fisch, desto besser wird er damit umgehen können. In stark beangelten Gewässern war es zumindest früher nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man auch mal einen Kapitalen fing, der einen oder mehrere (abgerissene) Vorfächer samt Haken im Schlund hatte.
> 
> Mir selber ist das nur einmal mit einem Aal passiert. Ein Schnürsenkel, den ich nach drei Jahren (an der gleichen Stelle) erneut fing: Der hatte noch den ersten abgeschnittenen Haken (Goldhaken, sowas benutze ich heute nicht mehr..) in den Innereien.



Interessant und gut zu wissen, danke !
 Und sorry Leute, ich wollte den Thread nicht in "Sterbehilfe für Untermaßige" ausarten lassen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Persönlich habe ich nur ein höheres Schonmaß für Zander und Aal ,da geht alles unter 65 cm zurück. 
Beim Zander fang ich auch erst ab September an diese gezielt zu befischen. 
Ansonsten halt ich mich an die gesetzlichen Vorgaben.


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,

wenn ich aus Bayern käme, würde ich höchsten "klick" machen, aber sonst nichts zu meinem persönlichen Verhaltensweisen preisgeben.

Muss aber jeder selber wissen, was er so über seine "Regelkonformität" öffentlich ins Internet stellt.


----------



## Riesenangler (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Bei Hechte mindestens 60 maximal aber 85 cm. Beim Rest, wie es in den Regeln steht.


----------



## bombe20 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Aal geht bei mir ab 50cm mit, sofern er denn fett genug ist. Hecht und Zander gehen ab küchengröße zwischen 60 und 70cm mit nach Hause, wenn der Fisch am selben abend, spätestens am nächsten Tag, zubereitet werden soll. Kurzer anruf bei der liebsten regelt. Wels für die räuchertonne zwischen 60 und 80cm. Forelle für den grill ab 30cm, für die räuchertonne ab 25cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

So langsam gibts doch ein paar, die sich am gesetzlichen/Bewirtschaftermaß orientieren..


----------



## Franky (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Bin konsequent inkonsequent!


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Mit dem Zusatz, dass mein "persönliches" Schonmaß das gesetzliche Maß NIEMALS *UNTER*SCHREITET (!!!), sondern allenfalls mal überschreitet, habe ich ich für Punkt 3 abgestimmt.

Den Zusatz finde ich wichtig, da es sonst sehr mißverständlich klingen könnte, weil der Punkt in der Abstimmung nicht so richtig klar formuliert ist.

Man könnte auch denken, dass jemand, der ohne Erklärung nur für "3" abstimmt sich selbstherrlich über zwingende gesetzliche Regelungen (die zwar kaum kontrolliert werden - aber bestehen!) hinwegsetzt, wenn man das o.g. für Punkt "3" nicht nochmal klarstellt!



Petri!



Ernie


----------



## Franky (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Gut, dass ich da kein Jurist, sondern Angler bin...  "Persönliche" Maße habe ich immer über den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gesehen. :m


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Habe gar nicht abgestimmt!
Finde mich da nich wirklich!

Ein Fisch, Zander oder Barsch geht dann mit, wenn ich das Gefühl habe, es könnte für den Burschen eng werden.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Bei Entnahme liegt das Maß aber eigentlich immer über dem Mindestmaß.


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

klar, unter 18 geht gar nix :m


----------



## Reg A. (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Wenn ich mich denn mal zur Mitnahme eines Fisches entscheide, dann sieht mein persönliches Entnahmefenster wie folgt aus:

Hecht 60cm-max. 90cm (eher 85cm)
Zander 60-75 cm
Barsch 30-40cm
Waller 70-110cm

Da ich gezielt eigentlich nur auf Hecht gehe sind die anderen Fischarten nur als Beifang anzusehen. Alle nicht aufgeführten Arten rutschen mir komischerweise sowieso immer durch die nassen Finger, sollte denn überhaupt mal ein einer solchen zugehöriger Fisch den Köder nehmen.


----------



## daci7 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich halte mich meist an die gesetzlichen Maße. Wenn ich allerdings das Gefühl habe der Kollege kommt nicht durch, darf auch mal ne Fritte mit zerfetzten Kiemen oder Nemos aus der Brandung die bis in die Gedärme geschluckt haben mit.
... und wenn ich finde der Fisch hats verdient, ich keine Lust auf die Schweinerei habe, es nicht mein Zielfisch ist oder ich einfach keinen Bock auf Fisch habe geht eben der maßige, fitte Fisch auch wieder zurück.


----------



## gambinho (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Wenn ich Bock auf Fisch habe nehme ich einen 40er Zander z.B. auch mit. 
Einen 15er Barsch oder einen maßigen, der nicht meinen Geschmack trifft halt nicht.

Da das hier aber keine Cr Diskussion ist, weiß ich nicht genau was ich nehmen soll?!


----------



## Hänger06 (8. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Bei mir, wenn was auf den Teller soll,

Barsch 30+
Zander wenn dann 50-70cm
Aal 55cm
Platten 30cm

Hecht-
Rapfen-
Weißfisch-
Karpfen null

Gruß


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,



> sich selbstherrlich über zwingende gesetzliche Regelungen (die zwar kaum kontrolliert werden - aber bestehen!) hinwegsetzt



Das würde aber je nach regionaler Lage der Gewässer auch jemand tun, der für Punkt2  stimmt.

Also im Zweifel lieber abstimmen, ansonsten Klappe halten, weiterangeln.


----------



## 12butcher3 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

ich richte mich da nach meinem Bedarf,

mfG


----------



## Brachsenfan (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

nach Bedarf
(von Jahr zu Jahr auch mal stark schwankend)


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist mit Dir denn los?

"Klappe halten"?...in einem Forum?

...lustig!


Ich kenne leider genügend "Angler", die ein "persönliches Maß" unter dem gesetzlichen praktizieren, wenn´s um Seeforellen und Babyzander geht!



Aber das mit dem Weiterangeln gefällt mir!



Petri!


Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Franky schrieb:


> Gut, dass ich da kein Jurist, sondern Angler bin...  "Persönliche" Maße habe ich immer über den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen gesehen. :m




Das ehrt Dich - ich halte und kenne das auch nur so - aber kenne leider genügend andersdenken und andershandelnde "Kollegen"!

Daher der Zusatz!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,



> "Klappe halten"?...in einem Forum?



Ich denke dabei z.B. an Leute aus meiner Gegend, die hier nicht nur abstimmen, sondern auch noch frank und frei erzählen, dass sie bestimmte Fische erst deutlich über dem gesetzlichen Maß mitnehmen.

Das gilt nach der Gewässerordnung des hiesigen Verbandes als schwerer Verstoß und wird mit sofortigem Entzug des Erlaubnisscheins bestraft.

Deshalb würde ich sowas nicht unbedingt in einem öffentlichem Forum posten.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

fast 40% , die grundsätzlich übers Schonmaß gehen ist doch mehr als ich erwartet hatte..

Hätte die so bei ums 20% angesiedelt, und ca. 10 - 15 % bei "halte mich ans Maß" und so 65 - 70 % bei flexibel - man lernt nie aus ;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo Thomas,

es ist halt so, daß das Schonmaß meist schon wirklich die unterste Grenze für eine vernünftige Verwertung darstellt und offensichtlich wird das doch von vielen Anglern auch so gesehen. Ich habe sowieso nie Angler verstehen können, die untermaßige Fische entnommen haben.
Der Fisch soll ja auf dem Teller auch noch zu sehen sein  . Das wirst Du als Koch ja auch so sehen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Um untermaßige gings hier ja nie........


----------



## fishhawk (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

@lajos

Ich kenne Fischereiaufseher, die noch ganz andere Sache machen. Da fällt mir nur der Spruch vom Bock und vom Gärtner ein. Was die tun, würde ich trotzdem nicht unbedingt nachmachen.

Ich kenne aber auch Fälle wie:

80er Hecht nicht entnommen, ein Jahr Kartensperre.

Und wenn einer ja selber noch schreibt, dass  er das immer so macht, braucht man wohl nicht mehr viel beweisen, oder?

War aber nur ein gutgemeinter Rat.

Kann jeder schreiben, was er will.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch Fälle wie:
> 
> 80er Hecht nicht entnommen, ein Jahr Kartensperre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne aber auch Fälle wie:
> 
> 80er Hecht nicht entnommen, ein Jahr Kartensperre.
> 
> ...



Who cares ? 

Ich hab auch für die paar Arten, die ich noch befische meine eigenen Schonmaße. Und selbst das bedeutet noch lange nicht, das alles was da drüber liegt, abgeknüppelt wird.

Das ist immer eine situations- und gewässerabhängige Entscheidung. Hat mir auch schon ordentlich Ärger eingebracht, aber trotzdem stehe ich zu meiner Überzeugung weil alles andere Heuchelei wäre.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der mit dem 80er Hecht muß das aber direkt vor den Augen einiger ihm nicht wohlwollender Fischerkollegen oder eines wirklich sehr dienstgeilen Fischereiaufsehesr gemacht haben.


Wobei sich wieder zeigt das der Angler sich selbst der größte Feind ist. 
Es gibt aber auch andere, nämlich die, die einfach mal 13gerade sein lassen und das ganze von einer anderen Seite sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

ist hier aber alles nicht die Frage, hie ist die Frage nur, wie ihr das persönlich handhabt..


----------



## Naish82 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Barsch: ab 30cm
Hecht: ab ca. 75cm (kleinere zu filetieren lohnt m.M. Nicht)
Dorsch: ab 50cm


----------



## Chris1711 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Moin,

Mein Schonmaß bestimmt die Gefriertruhe. Wenn zwei Fische drin sind wird released.


----------



## CaptainPike (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...der mit dem 80er Hecht muß das aber direkt vor den Augen einiger ihm nicht wohlwollender Fischerkollegen oder eines wirklich sehr dienstgeilen Fischereiaufsehesr gemacht haben...



Die Aufseher müssen nunmal ihren Job machen. Gesetz ist Gesetz (ohne jetzt dazu eine Wertung abgeben zu wollen  ) Ich kannte und kenne Vereine da biste rausgeflogen, wenn die Fangmeldung einen Tag zu spät kam :vik: Schlimmer geht's wohl immer.

 Zum Thema: Wenn ich persönliche Entscheidungsfreiheit darüber hätte, würde mein Schonmaß wohl ein Entnahmefenster sein. So ca für:
 Barsch: 30-40
 Hecht: 60-70
 Zander: 50-70

Ausserdem würde ich Kontingente festlegen. x Fische pro Jahr/Angler, alles was darüber liegt geht nur als C&R.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hecht und Brasch gehen immer zurück!
Wenn ich mal nen Zander mitnehmen, dann liegt das Maß zwischen 50-65 davor und darüber geht auch alles wieder rein!


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Die Aufseher müssen nunmal ihren Job machen. Gesetz ist Gesetz (ohne jetzt dazu eine Wertung abgeben zu wollen  ) Ich kannte und kenne Vereine da biste rausgeflogen, wenn die Fangmeldung einen Tag zu spät kam :vik: Schlimmer geht's wohl immer.
> 
> 
> 
> Ausserdem würde ich Kontingente festlegen. x Fische pro Jahr/Angler, alles was darüber liegt geht nur als C&R.



Hallo,

ich habe auch überhaupt nichts gegen Aufseher, aber daß es ein 80er Hecht war muß ja bewiesen worden sein und das geht nur durch unmittelbare Nähe dessen, der das beanstandet.
Bei uns bekommt man halt keinen neuen Erlaubnisschein, wenn die Fangmeldung nicht abgegeben wird, d.h. Du fliegst nicht raus, kannst aber trotzdem erstmal nicht angeln; und bei bestimmten Fischen haben wir auch ein Jahreslimit, ist also nicht neu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Hab ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> fast 40% , die grundsätzlich übers Schonmaß gehen ist doch mehr als ich erwartet hatte..
> 
> Hätte die so bei ums 20% angesiedelt, und ca. 10 - 15 % bei "halte mich ans Maß" und so 65 - 70 % bei flexibel - man lernt nie aus ;-)))


So langsam pendelts doch etwas in die von mir eigentlich vermutet Richtung...


----------



## thomas1602 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich habe ein persönliches Schonmaß was sich nach der Portionsgrösse und Verwertbarkeit richtet. Ich habe keine Kühltruhe, ergo muss mein entnommener Fisch in 2 Kalendertagen auch verbraucht sein. Ich will satt werden also muss der Fisch auch für meine Portion reichen => Antwort 3

Mein persönliches Schonmaß liegt immer über dem gesetzlichen oder ist eben genau das gesetzliche (meist für Köderfische).

alles ca. Werte
Forelle  33-40 je nach Volumen
Schleie 33-40
Hecht   50-70
Karpfen 40-50
Zander  55-70
Barsch   35-40

Oft habe ich aber auch keine Lust auf eine Verwertung, wie z.B. ich geh den ganzen Tag Fliegenfischen und fange früh um 8 eine 38cm Forelle, die darf wieder schwimmen. 17 Uhr hätte sie wahrscheinlich nicht soviel Glück gehabt.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hallo,

gibt es eigentlich einen tieferen Sinn für diese Umfrage?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Reines Interesse, wie Angler ticken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*



thomas1602 schrieb:


> Oft habe ich aber auch keine Lust auf eine Verwertung, wie z.B. ich geh den ganzen Tag Fliegenfischen und fange früh um 8 eine 38cm Forelle, die darf wieder schwimmen. 17 Uhr hätte sie wahrscheinlich nicht soviel Glück gehabt.


Schönes Beispiel für besondere Abhängigkeiten!
Bei mir im Sommer oft die absehbar nicht sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit  bzw. Verderben in der Hitze bis zum geplanten Angelende am Abend, also besser wieder schwimmen lassen.


----------



## hecht99 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich entscheide einfach ob ich den Fisch sinnvoll verwerten kann. Beispiele: Ein 53er Zander kann so stark gebaut sein dass man vernüftige Filets rausschneiden kann ohne 90 % vom Fisch wegzuwerfen. Aber bei einem gertenschlanken in dieser Größe oder einem 60er Aalhecht ist mir der Verschnitt einfach zu groß und es mir um den Fisch zu schade.

Ich versteife mich also auf kein persönliches Schonmaß sondern entscheide eher von Fall zu Fall


----------



## til (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich habe ein Fangfenster nach Augenmass, ausser der Fisch wäre ev. zu knapp am Gesetzlichen Mass, dann messe ich doch lieber nach. 
Entscheidend ist aber auch, ob ich überhaupt Lust habe den Fisch zuzubereiten und zu essen.
Insgesamt geht dann doch recht viel wieder zurück.


----------



## Schleie60 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Hi mein Maß ist auch größer, wenn wir zu viert Fisch essen, müssen außer Gräten noch was Fisch aufn Teller zu sehen sein. |wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Die Fische, die ich entnehme liegen alle über Mindestmaß. Wenn ich erst nachmessen muss, ob ein Fisch mitdarf, ist der Fisch sowieso zu klein.

 Weiterhin entscheide ich auch, ob ich den Fisch in Kürze verspeisen möchte oder ich jemand einen Freude mit einem frisch gefangenem Fisch machen kann.


----------



## rippi (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Ich habe auch ein eigenes Schonmaß. 40 cm da ist dann auch wenigstens was dran, wie ich persönlich finde.


----------



## ferox96 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Habt ihr ein "persönliches" Schonmaß??*

Servus ,
dann geb ich auch mal meine Schonmaße zum besten :
Hecht: gesetzlich-50, eigenes-65
Barsch: gesetzlich-keines, eigenes-28
Schleie: gesetzlich-28(?), eigenes-35
Aal: gesetzlich-50, eigenes-65
Waller: gesetzlich-RAUS DAMIT !! eigenes-50
ansonsten alles nach Vorgabe 
LG Ferox


----------

